# I keep getting ads from Dr Oz



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Weight loss. I don't open them. Is there anything to it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I get them too. I think they are not from Dr. Oz. He has presented products on his show and I think there are online retailers selling the products and using Dr. Oz&#8217;s endorsement. They try to make it look like Dr. Oz himself is reaching out to you.

They could also be hiding a virus. Either way, delete.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Your wallet will lose weight.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

There are two programs that might be useful to most computer users, Malwarebytes and CCleaner. Both are free, or have free versions. Both can be useful in getting rid of stuff you really didn't want on your computer.

Not saying that will solve every problem but might be of some help.

If these are messages in your email, there's not a lot you can do to stop them. If the come from the same person over and over again, you might be able to set up your email box to route those messages directly to your trash folder where they'll get deleted without you ever having to know they ever came.


----------

